# Enfig help



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Bought a kit from you guys for a B6(2006) passat with nav and cd changer
plugged it in the slot in the back did the wiring for power and ground
it charges the ipod.... how do you make it work??
where on the nav/radio system do you go?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Enfig help (f_399)*

hello?
this section is enfigs right? need help


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Enfig help (f_399)*

We sponsor the forum and help as much as we can but questions like these are best answered over the phone. What unit did you purchase?
Cut us a break. Unfortunatly we cant be everywhere all the time. We were closed when you posted the first message on friday and just opened 3 hours ago.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

called enfig, i told them i had a 2006 Passat with stock navigation... said all the kits do the same thing
he said press the cd button twice... that didnt work
i do have a factory cd changer but behind the navigation there was a free slot where the ipod kit fit right in
help pls
my cd changer still works and the ipod is charging


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

assuming you bought the NAV pod, you acess your ipod through your radio by pressing the AUX button


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

aux is in the cd "section" of the navigation system and nothing happens when i press it
i cannot adjust the volume on the ipod coz it is connected in the bottom where it charges


----------

